# Welche Kompakt Wasserkühlung von den zwei ist empfehlenswerter?



## SniperFreak62 (5. Juli 2016)

*Welche Kompakt Wasserkühlung von den zwei ist empfehlenswerter?*

Hallo!

Da im August mein neues System ran kommt möchte ich nun nocheinmal wissen welche AiO ich mir kaufen soll.
Zur Auswahl stehen:

Cooler Master Nepton 240m
Cooler Master Nepton 240M Komplett-Wasserkühlung

und

Arctic Liquid Freezer 240
65532 - Arctic Liquid Freezer 240

Das ganze soll in ein Dark Base Pro 900 kommen, doch welche soll ich mir kaufen?
Aktuell bin ich weiter Nepton, da bei dieser mein Bauchgefühl besser ist 

Ich weiß das ein Tower Kühler meist besser ist, aber für mich kommt aus mehreren Gründen eine Aio in Frage 
Freue mich auf Antworten!

LG


----------



## iTryX (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Welche Kompakt Wasserkühlung von den zwei ist empfehlenswerter?*

Die Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 ist besser.
Ich denke dir antwortet keiner, weil das fast in jedem AIO Wakü Thread beantwortet wird ^^


----------

